# [NC] New Caledonia roads & highways



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Noumea


















Overlooking Centre Ville









Overlooking Latin Quarter









Noumea Centre Ville

















































































Noumea Anse Vata


















Noumea Baie Des Citrons




































Noumea Tollgate









will follow data and number about roads in New Caledonia...


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

It should be [F] rather than [NC] in the title.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, we already talk about the New Caledonian roads in France's road thread.

Besides, the flag at the beginning of this thread is politically charged, being the flag of the pro-independence parties, opposed by many people on the island. It would be like posting the flag of Sinn Fein in a Northern Irish thread.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Roads in New Caledonia*

*Total*: 5.622 Km so divided: 2.270 in the South Province (Sud Province), 2.580 Km in the North Province (Nord Province) and 772 Km in the Loyauté Islands (Îles Loyauté). The road runs continuosly over the entire perimeter of the Grande Terre, at exception of the "côte oubliée" (it enters in Thio and exit in Yaté). Six roads cross the central part of the island (Chaîne centrale), from south to north Month-Doré-Yatè, Balouparis-Thio, La Foa-Kouaoua, Bourail-Houailou, Koné-Poindimié (the Koné-Tikawa) and Koumac-Ouégoa.

*Type of roads*
There are three types of road network in New Caledonia based in fuction of the community that owns it and therefore responsible for development and maintenance. "routes territoriales" (RT) belongs to New Caledonia, "routes provinciales" (RP) belongs to provinces and "voirie communale" under municipal supervision.

*Routes territoriales*

There are four routes territoriales, in total are 575 Km (10,2% of the total network). These are essential roards to connect North and South Provinces or regional infrastructures.
_ _Route Territorial 1_ (RT 1): is the longest and the oldest, with 401 Km. Extending from north to south along the west coast from Noumea to Koumac. The speed limit is 110 Km/h with portion of 90m/h and 70 km/h. 50 Km/h in urban areas
_ _Route Territorial 2 _ (RT 2): it extends for 21 Km and it connects the two major infrastructures on Lifou island (l'île de Lifou) the port of Wei and the airport of Wanaham
_ _Route Territorial 3_ (RT 3): is the only one of the six roads that cross the island that belongs to the Territory. It starts from the RT 1 after the village of Bourail on the west coast and it ends in Houaïlou. It extends for 145 Km
_ _Route Territorial 4_ (RT 4): it's the shortest, just 8 Km, starting from the RT 1 after the village of Poya and connects the industrial port of Nepouì, on the west coast


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

brisavoine said:


> Yeah, we already talk about the New Caledonian roads in France's road thread.


As long as exist thread about Kosovo, Srpska Republika, Abhkazia.... why New Caledonia can't have own thread?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Coccodrillo said:


> It should be [F] rather than [NC] in the title.


Technically, NC is correct even if it not official. But neither CN (China) is official... NC is also in all New Caledonian license plates.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

brisavoine said:


> Besides, the flag at the beginning of this thread is politically charged, being the flag of the pro-independence parties, opposed by many people on the island. It would be like posting the flag of Sinn Fein in a Northern Irish thread.


I've searched infos about the flag. This is what I found on Wikipedia: "Up to 2010, the only official flag of New Caledonia, an overseas territory of France, was the French tricolor. However, with the official adoption of the Kanak flag alongside the French tricolor in July 2010, New Caledonia has become one of the few countries or territories in world with two official national flags. French Prime minister François Fillon took part in a ceremony in Nouméa where the FLNKS flag was hoisted alongside the French tricolor, giving both flags official status". However these are political things in which i'm not interested, I'm not french or caledonian, I'm just interested in roads....


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Routes provinciales*

The total lenght of routes provinciales is 778 Km (13,84% of the total road network). The largest network is in the northern province with 450 km, followed by the southern with 282 Km and the îles Loyauté with 44 Km

*Province Nord*
_ _Route provinciale 1 Nord_ (RPN 1): is long 40 km and it extends the RT 1 which stops just after the village of Koumac, continuing north-westerly direction along the west coast to the village of Poum.
_ _Route provinciale 2 Nord_ (RPN 2): usually called Koné-Tikawa is a cross road long 71 Km. It starts from the RT 1 in the west coast shortly before the village of Koné and it ends in Tikawa on the East Coast, between Poindimié and Touho. There it links the RT 3 up from the south-east, and the RPN 10 coming in from the northwest.
_ _Route provinciale 3 Nord_ (RPN 3). is long 120 Km and starts from the junction with RT 3 Houaïlou running along the east coast to the border with southern province ending in Thio.
_ _Route provinciale 5 Nord_ (RPN 5). is a cross section long 5 Km, between the towns Sarraméa and Canala (the border between the two provinces). It joins in the RPN 3.
_ _Route provinciale 7 Nord_ (RPN 7) is the northermost of Grande Terre, long 55 Km. It starts from the RT 1 in Koumac on the west coast and ends in Pouébo on the east coast. There, it starts the RPN 10.
_ _Route provinciale 8 Nord_ (RPN 8) starts from the RT 1 after Koumac and runs along the coast for 11 Km north-west to Paagoumène.
_ _Route provinciale 10 Nord_ (RPN 10). is the longest provincial road in the north, with 132 Km. It starts from the junction with the Koné-Tikawa and RT 3 and it ends in Pouébo, which serves as main street. It's the only way in New Caledonia that has a river crossed by ferry, on the Ouaïème River by the village of Hienghene.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Routes provinciales - Îles Loyauté*
_ _Route provinciale 1_ (RP 1). It's on the Lifou island and starts from the RT 2 at the roundabout of Kumo, near the airport Wanaham and it ends at the wharf of the tribe Chepenehe in the west. It's approximately 10 Km long.
_ _Route provinciale 2_ (RP 2). It's on the Ouvea island and connects the two main infrastructures. long 13 Km, it starts from the Ouloup airport and goes to the wharf of the tribe of Wadrilla.
_ _Route provinciale 3_ (RP 3). It's on the Maré island. It's 23 Km long and connects La Roche airport in the northeast to Tadine in southwest.

Lifou map


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Satyricon84 said:


> As long as exist thread about Kosovo, Srpska Republika, Abhkazia.... why New Caledonia can't have own thread?


Feel free to open a thread about each and every French region then. I'd like to see a thread about roads in Champagne-Ardennes.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Satyricon84 said:


> I've searched infos about the flag. This is what I found on Wikipedia: "Up to 2010, the only official flag of New Caledonia, an overseas territory of France, was the French tricolor. However, with the official adoption of the Kanak flag alongside the French tricolor in July 2010, New Caledonia has become one of the few countries or territories in world with two official national flags. French Prime minister François Fillon took part in a ceremony in Nouméa where the FLNKS flag was hoisted alongside the French tricolor, giving both flags official status". However these are political things in which i'm not interested, I'm not french or caledonian, I'm just interested in roads....


This is a controversial decision, and in any case the two flags should be shown, since that's the decision that was adopted by the authorities. Showing only one flag is taking sides.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

brisavoine said:


> Feel free to open a thread about each and every French region then. I'd like to see a thread about roads in Champagne-Ardennes.


New Caledonia is not a french region, but a special collectivity in Pacific Ocean. (holding a referendum on independence between 2014 and 2018). Little bit different from Champagne-Ardennes....


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

This may be a good criteria to decide what is a state and what isn't, plus this exception still under discussion. Beside that there can be more thread for a single state, like what as been done for the USA.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Coccodrillo said:


> This may be a good criteria to decide what is a state and what isn't, plus this exception still under discussion. Beside that there can be more thread for a single state, like what as been done for the USA.


I think that what is State is clear to everybody. The question here is another, that for somebody a territory shouldn't be considerated as "territory" in itself but a part not divisible of State. Just if we follow this theory, also shouldn't exist threads like Hong Kong, Macau, Abhkazia, Puerto Rico... I didn't see nobody to complain when I open the threed about Greenland, being however part of Denmark. In my opinion these are just political questions that has nothing to do with roads, especially speaking of territories that may have the same flag, but far thousands kilometers from each other


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Satyricon84 said:


> New Caledonia is not a french region, but a special collectivity in Pacific Ocean. (holding a referendum on independence between 2014 and 2018). Little bit different from Champagne-Ardennes....


Wanna make a bet that New Caledonia will still be French in 2020, just like Champagne-Ardennes?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Satyricon84 said:


> I think that what is State is clear to everybody. The question here is another, that for somebody a territory shouldn't be considerated as "territory" in itself but a part not divisible of State.


We don't do politics here. The fact is we posted many pictures about New Caledonian roads in the  [F] Motorways in France • Autoroutes de France thread already, in fact far more than you have posted here, so your thread is a bit pointless, or _un cheveu sur la soupe_ as we say in French, even in New Caledonian French.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

brisavoine said:


> Wanna make a bet that New Caledonia will still be French in 2020, just like Champagne-Ardennes?


For me it changes nothing, I'm italian, not french or caledonian :|



> We don't do politics here. The fact is we posted many pictures about New Caledonian roads in the [F] Motorways in France • Autoroutes de France thread already, in fact far more than you have posted here, so your thread is a bit pointless, or un cheveu sur la soupe as we say in French, even in New Caledonian French


Besides the fact that I just opened this thread that's why the pics are few, besides that I didn't look the french thread cause I wasn't interested in...at this point I ask moderators to decide if this thread has reason to exist or not. They are superpartes without political reasons. If they think that this shouldn't exist, they close...in the contrary, don't bemoan....


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Satyricon84 said:


> besides that I didn't look the french thread cause I wasn't interested in...


Then perhaps you should have done it before opening this thread. Just a thought.

I guess I should open a thread about Sicilian roads without even looking at the Italian road thread...


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Satyricon84 said:


> I think that what is State is clear to everybody. The question here is another, that for somebody a territory shouldn't be considerated as "territory" in itself but a part not divisible of State. Just if we follow this theory, also shouldn't exist threads like Hong Kong, Macau, Abhkazia, Puerto Rico... I didn't see nobody to complain when I open the threed about Greenland, being however part of Denmark. In my opinion these are just political questions that has nothing to do with roads, especially speaking of territories that may have the same flag, but far thousands kilometers from each other


I don't see the problem if there is a separate thread for New Caledonia (it's even better, it reduces confusion).

But just like Greenland with Danemark, [F] instead or together with [NC] would be more correct.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Coccodrillo said:


> I don't see the problem if there is a separate thread for New Caledonia (it's even better, it reduces confusion).
> 
> But just like Greenland with Danemark, [F] instead or together with [NC] would be more correct.


I marked Greenland with KN, following the list of international codes here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_international_vehicle_registration_codes. The same I did for New Caledonia, according to this list


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Map of the important roads in the Province Sud


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Schweden said:


> Oh my god brisavoine, stop it already. Since New Caledonia is located on the other side of the globe from France, I see no point in posting pictures in the France-thread. That would be pretty confusing. There are seperate threads for Faroe Islands and Greenland, and no one complains about that. And your last post makes no sense, I thought the pictures was very interesting. Feel free to post pictures of dirt roads in the France-thread.
> 
> Now, let's start discussing the roads of New Caledonia instead!


Thank you, at least somebody that appreciates my work


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Satyricon84 said:


> The road Thio-Canala showed in the pics, is the only road that links the two cities


Thio and Canala are not "cities".

This is Thio:









And this is Canala (to the left):









I don't think you understand the context of ultra-low density in New Caledonia. It's like two small settlements in the Pyrénées mountains. You can also find roads like that in the Pyrénées when traffic doesn't justify paving them, especially in a harsh environment.

We can also see on this map that you picked precisely a backcountry roads. Not exactly typical of the average roads in New Caledonia where most people drive.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

brisavoine said:


> I don't think you understand the context of ultra-low density in New Caledonia. It's like two small settlements in the Pyrénées mountains. You can also find roads like that in the Pyrénées when traffic doesn't justify paving them, especially in a harsh environment.
> 
> We can also see on this map that you picked precisely a backcountry roads. Not exactly typical of the average roads in New Caledonia where most people drive.


I understand it very well, it's maybe you that you don't understand if you comparate New Caledonia to Europe. 
1) We are speaking of an island in which the density is 13 inhabitants/Km with a population of 256.000 inhabitants, in which 160.000 inhabitants live in Noumea and suburbs (Koné, the capital of Province Nord has 6.000 inhabitants). Being this thread is "New Caledonia roads" and not "Noumea roads" I think we can also speak of roads outside the capital city (and I repeat myself, those showed in pics were routes provinciales, not countryside road to a farm). 
2) Give me time to post also pics of other roads, I also have a life...if you care so much to show 2x2 expressways, post pics instead to complain always


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*RT 1* aerial view (For the happiness of all fan of the expressways...)


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Suburbanist would love the last few photos :lol:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Suburbanist would love the last few photos :lol:


Let's wait his opinion also :lol:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*RT 1 / VE 2 Noumea - Paita*



























Bridge on the Dumbea



























Tollgate Koutio









VE 2 North


















VE 2 South


















Paita junction


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Noumea*
Population: around 98.000 inhabitants, including the suburbs of Noumea, the population of the Greater Noumea metropolitan area is around 164.000 inhabitants

Seacost


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*RT 1 La Tontouta - Boulouparis*


----------



## lebleuet (Feb 22, 2011)

Let's say that New Caledonia is more considered as a small country within a larger one. 

But as Brisavoine said, this flag is politically charged. The majority of New Caledonia's inhabitants actually don't recognize themselves into this new flag drawn by independantists who are a minority. That's why both caledonian and french flags have to be represented because they symbolize both peoples. There is two official flags, not one, and it's not for nothing  .
BTW I lived there for almost 7 years.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ Do you have pics of road to post?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*RP 4 Boulouparis - Thio*


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 2


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 3
















































































































































:cheers:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Thio*, Province Sud


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Noumea* cityroads


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*RT1-RP1* junction in Noumea


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

How's the safety and security in New Caledonia? Crime rate? Safe to drive or walk at night? Stuff like that 

P.S.
I'm kinda surprised Air France doesn't fly to this place (seems odd)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Blackraven said:


> How's the safety and security in New Caledonia? Crime rate? Safe to drive or walk at night? Stuff like that
> 
> P.S.
> I'm kinda surprised Air France doesn't fly to this place (seems odd)


From travel.state.gov, the site of the US Department of State for international travels:



> CRIME: The crime rate in New Caledonia is low; however, petty crime such as pick pocketing and purse-snatching does occur. Fights and assaults sometimes occur outside discotheques and bars, especially over weekends and holidays and at closing time.
> Do not buy counterfeit and pirated goods, even if they are widely available. Not only are the bootlegs illegal in the United States, you may be breaking local law too.
> The import or possession of counterfeit items is a crime in New Caledonia and even having any such items in your baggage on arrival can lead to their seizure and serious fines for the person involved.





> TRAFFIC SAFETY AND ROAD CONDITIONS: Roads are generally well maintained except in remote areas. Animals and unwary pedestrians walking in the road make night driving on unlit secondary roads hazardous.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Blackraven said:


> P.S.
> I'm kinda surprised Air France doesn't fly to this place (seems odd)


Air France flies to New Caledonia via Tokyo or Osaka. The leg from Tokyo/Osaka to New Caledonia is operated by Aircalin, the local New Caledonian company, via a codeshare agreement.

For example there's an Air France flight leaving Paris CDG airport this Thursday at 11:50 am UTC (1:50 pm Paris time) and arriving at Osaka International Airport at 11:25 pm UTC, then an Aircalin flight departs from Osaka International Airport at 2:20 am UTC and arrives in New Caledonia at 11:05 am UTC (Friday 10:05 pm Nouméa time). So in total it takes 23 hours and 15 minutes from CDG airport to La Tontouta airport in New Caledonia, with a 2 hour stopover in Osaka.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Noumea *cityroads


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Noumea* cityroads


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Parc provincial de la Rivière Bleue*

At the western end of the artificial Lac de Yaté, a hydroelectric dam, is this recreational park. It's a protected reserve ideal for nature lovers and is home to many bird species, including New Caledonia's national bird, the cagou. 

It's a park located at the western end of the artificial Lac de Yaté, a hydroelectric dam. It's a protected reserve ideal for nature lovers and is home to many bird species, including New Caledonia's national bird, the cagou. 

Park roads part 1/2


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 2/2


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*RT 1*


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*VE 2, Paita - Nouméa.* Part 1/2


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 2/2


----------

